# Raw Diets



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would like unbiased information about the different types of raw diets. I have heard of PMR and BARF. Are there any other raw diets out there? I would love to hear from a variety of people who feed different types of raw diets. I am considering switching Millie and Henry to raw. (They already eat some premade raw - but I am talking _real_ raw!)

Thanks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I found this site explained the options very clearly: DogAware.com: Diet Options for Dogs


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I am a big believer in the prey model raw diet. It has been working great for my dog for 7 years. PMR is more guided after what and how the dogs would eat in the wild. I havnt really done that much research on the BARF diet since i started feed PMR as i havnt needed/wanted to. When i started feeding raw the BARF diet just didnt seem "right". There were too many veggies, too many supplements, and not a good meat:bone ratio. 

With PMR the dog eats one time per day (usually, at least in my house) as you want to feed as big a piece as you can get away with. If it is really big then you take it away after they have eaten the correct amount. I try and buy/serve the biggest pieces i can to Ry. That reduces the chance of choking, cleans the teeth better, gives the dog more mental pleasure as dogs LIKE to chew, and works the jaw/face/neck muscles more. No vegetables. Plus, in the wild dogs eat one meal. Their stomach is designed to engorge on one meal, not several throughout the day. Dogs do not eat vegetables or stomach contents in the wild (unless they had to eat vegetables/ruffage to keep alive). 

With PMR you want to design the meals over time to mimic what a prey animal in the wild would be. About 80% meat, 15% bone, 5% organs/extras. Over time is the key with a raw diet!! Every meal does not have to be balanced and correct. You dont need to give extra supplements as the dog should get what they need from the food. The only extra i give is FBO. 

I have to go to work now, but hopefully it helped answer some of your questions.


----------

